# PS3 Cant turn off Subtitles



## sscapone

Subtitle features are turned off in the movie, but there must be something in the PS3 that is automatically showing them. Does anyone know how to turn this feature off? I have been through all the system menus and can't find an 'off' selection; only finding language selection. Thanks!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Hi sscapone, Welcome to TSF :4-wave: 

There are two ways you can turn off the subtitles. The first is through the DVD menu, the other one (not too sure about this on Standard DVD's) is which watching the movie. 

Press the triangle button and move around to find the subtitles icon and press X until the bottom left corner reads Subtiles: Off. 

If you're playing the divx file, then it's more then likely that the subtitles are hardcoded into the file itself and as such can not be turned off. 

If that doesn't work, could you provide us with a bit more information: 

1. What are you playing? (i.e. Blu-Ray disk or standard DVD or a .avi file) 
2. How is your PS3 connected to your television? 
3. Does the problem occur with only one movie and multiple movies?


----------



## ebackhus

I remember on the PS2 you could use the R3 button to switch subtitle mode. Has that done anything?


----------



## sscapone

We are playing standard DVD movies, recent ones like Fracture, and older ones like The Love Bug and it is happening on all of them. Our PS3 is hooked up to a computer flat screen, not a TV, though the screen has different settings and CAN be used as a TV. I don't think it is on TV mode though, because the screen is pulling from the PS3 and not any TV cable source. 

We have done the triangle thing and have gotten to the 'subtitles', and have turned them off. I promised my 14 year old a gold ginny for his solving the problem, only to see that it did NOT solve the problem. 

I really appreciate you taking time out of your busy life to help us.
Thank you.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Okay. 

I don't have access to my PS at the moment so I'm out of suggestion at the moment. I'll get back to when I get my hands on it (I'm currently 300 km's away, (about 180 miles) :grin 

Just one more thing, what cable are you using? 

Also, you have tried ebackhus's suggestion?


----------

